# bilder über alaska



## Jungmefoangler (8. Dezember 2003)

hiho ihr alaskaspezies !
ich werde ja wahrscheinlich nächstes jahr im sommer nach alaska fliegen ,für 5-6 wochen :l wir werden wahrscheinlich im südosten angeln ,aber wir sind flexibel ;-)
naja nun wär es ganz nett wenn ihr n paar fotos von euch reinstellen könntet ... damit ich mir schonmal son kleines bild machen könnte .danke schonmal  #h


----------



## hardliner (8. Dezember 2003)

Wie wär´s damit 
<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</center>

Ne, aber mal im Ernst, hast Du irgendwelche besonderen Vorstllungen? Landschaft? Leute?


----------



## Jungmefoangler (8. Dezember 2003)

hauptsächlich landschaft ...


----------



## hardliner (8. Dezember 2003)

Hier ein paar
<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















</center>
Die Bilder wurden am Beaver Creek gemacht. Ist zwar nicht die beste Auflösung, ich hoffe Dir aber ein wenig damit geholfen zu haben....


----------



## Jungmefoangler (8. Dezember 2003)

jo danke ... also warste wohl auch schonma da?


----------



## hardliner (8. Dezember 2003)

Jau, mit Kanu über den Beaver. Der mündet dann in den Yukon.
Ca. 600 Kilometer nix als Leere und Tiere, war eifach genial! Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## RaEma (8. Dezember 2003)

@hardliner
Super Fotos!
Aber wie war´s mit den Fängen im Fischparadies?

Gruß,

>>RaEma<<


----------



## Jungmefoangler (8. Dezember 2003)

jo sach ma an #h


----------



## hardliner (8. Dezember 2003)

Also:
Äschen ohne Ende 
Dann Hechte, am besten in Bacheilnäufen zu fangen. Auch satt!
Mit Lachsen ist es nicht so gut in dem Creek, unser Outfitter sagte, daß max. 300 im Jahr dort hochziehen. Aber ich hatte Glück, einen habe ich erwischt  Lecker!


----------



## hardliner (8. Dezember 2003)

Als erstes Äschen:
<center>











Dann Hecht:





Hier seht Ihr Member RaLoeck mit seinem Hecht





Meine Wenigkeit im Kanu

Ach ja, (m)ein Lachs 





</center>

Noch mehr Bilder?#h


----------



## Jungmefoangler (8. Dezember 2003)

das sieht ja echt gut aus ...


----------



## sebastian (8. Dezember 2003)

ICH WILL NACH ALASKA FÜR IMMER ANGELN


----------



## Sockeye (8. Dezember 2003)

Gugscht Du hier... 

in dem Thread gibst schöne Bilders...


----------



## hardliner (8. Dezember 2003)

Hier kannste auch noch Bilder von uns sehen

Und nochmal wir...


----------



## RaLoeck (8. Dezember 2003)

Den ersten Teil haste vergessen, lieber Hardliner (der heißt in den Berichten überigens Ecki  )

Teil1


----------



## Jungmefoangler (8. Dezember 2003)

dankeschön :m


----------



## hardliner (9. Dezember 2003)

Ach Fred, der Creek heißt O´Brien und nicht Mc Brian:g


----------



## RaLoeck (9. Dezember 2003)

Tschuldigung, aber ich habe die Karten leider nicht. Die muss einer haben, der die Tour mitgemacht hat, die meisten Moskitos angezogen hat, Ecki heißt und im AB Moderator ist..#h


----------



## hardliner (9. Dezember 2003)

Du Alter Sa*k! 
Ja, die hab ich noch! 
Hast Du eigentlich ein Foto von dem Hut?
Kannste das mal reinstellen?
Oder den einen Kurzfilm wo wir auf der Wiese stehen?


----------



## RaLoeck (11. Dezember 2003)

Jawohl, mach ich glatt!:g 

Ich stelle euch jetzt das mit Sicherheit blutrünstigste Tier Alaskas vor. Hardliner´s Hut muss wohl einen ganz besonderen Duft gehabt haben, zumindest liebten diese Bestien ihn mehr als alles andere.....

ich hoffe, man kann die Mistviehcher auf dem Videoschnipsel erkennen.

Hier geht's zu den Bestien


----------



## Nick_A (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo hardliner und RaLoeck #h

da habt Ihr zwei aber wirklich einen TOP-Urlaub gemeinsam verbracht!!! #6 #6

Super Bilder der tollen Landschaft und von klasse Fischlein (RIESENFAHNENÄSCHEN  )!

Wirklich erste Sahne! :m

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## hardliner (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Nick, schön daß Dir das gefällt!
Ich kann jedem nur zu so einem Urlaub raten!
Hast Du Dir auch das Filmchen angeschaut?
Was hälst Du davon?


----------



## C.K. (11. Dezember 2003)

@Hardliner
Hmmmm, wenn ich mir das Bild mit dem Lachs so anschaue, solltest Du Dich hier im Board nach Crocodile Dundee umbenennen! 
Schöne Bilder, nur die Blutsauger schrecken ab!


----------



## hardliner (11. Dezember 2003)

Crocodile Dundee???
Nee hör auf! Mich nannten sie hier im Ort schon "Survival", ist aber ein gaaanz anderes Thema


----------



## C.K. (11. Dezember 2003)

Wieso? Hast Du versucht aus den Moskitos Whiskey zu machen?? :q:q


----------



## Nick_A (12. Dezember 2003)

Hi hardliner #h

Filmchen ??? Wo ist hier ein Filmchen...sehen will !!! 

Habe ich da in dem Thread irgendeinen Link übersehen? 

Viele Grüsse und helf mir doch mal weiter wo der stehen soll #h
Nick


----------



## hardliner (12. Dezember 2003)

Hast Du, RaLoeck hat noch einen ins Netz gesetzt gestern Abend. Hier:
http://www.gruppentherapie-wettringen.de/Ecki,derMoskitoMagnet.wmv

C.K.: Moskitoschnaps, wie lecker, am besten gerade Frisch auf der Hand zerdrückt, halb gefüllt mit Blut :v


----------

